# Residents of CT are getting a tax shock today



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

This is not political, so please do not make it that way, rather it’s showing an example of how the shortages last year are causing more unexpected pain and could lead to further reductions in spending by consumers in ways most people would not be aware of.

Here in CT, the towns charge a personal property tax on any registered vehicle (car, motorcycle, boat) in addition to the taxes on our houses.  That took me by surprise when I moved here, but it is what it is.  The state determines the value of the various vehicle models based on their prices on Oct 1st of the previous year and sends those values to the towns, who then send a tax bill to each owner based on the value and mill rate of the town.  Our mill rate is about 28, there are some towns that are in the 50 range (0.5% of the value), and some that are in the low teens.

Today the tax bills came and many people will be getting surprised at how much more they will be paying due to increasing values.  I read an article that stated the median increase in the motor vehicle grand list across the state is 25.7%.  Usually things like autos depreciate, but when there is a shortage and people are willing to pay $5,000+ above MSRP to get a new car, or used vehicles are going for new prices, there is going to be an increase in the car values, which leads to higher taxes.  Even old cars are not immune to this, I have two 2008 vehicles, one assessment went down 4%, the other up almost 12%.  Since they are old, the tax increase was only $10, but every other year the car tax has gone down.  For the people that have newer cars, they could be spending hundreds more on taxes that would be better spent elsewhere. 

We bought a 2017 Honda Pilot last November and since that was after the Oct 1st cutoff, we don’t pay tax on it this year, so hopefully by Oct 1st of this year the car values come back closer to normal.   At a time when costs are increasing all over, this one is going to be a surprise to many people that have only seen their cars depreciate, and not appreciate, in value.


----------



## aliva (Jun 30, 2022)

Time to register your vehicles in an other state


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

My son lives in CT... he's got an Audi S5, and his wife has a Honda CRC (I think). like the Rav4.
Both are around 2015 or so.. I imagine he'll be ******. He's having enough problems keeping up with the house and baby bills.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

aliva said:


> Time to register your vehicles in an other state


If the cars are garaged in CT, you are required to pay the tax.  The towns hired a service to drive around documenting out of state cars at residences, and if you can’t prove it was just transitory, you will get a tax bill for as far back as they can go.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2022)

We have our own punishments here in Cali- and we're proud of 'em ! 
(NOT!)


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> My son lives in CT... he's got an Audi S5, and his wife has a Honda CRC (I think). like the Rav4.
> Both are around 2015 or so.. I imagine he'll be ******. He's having enough problems keeping up with the house and baby bills.


I live in an affluent region, and see newer high end model cars all over.  There are probably going to be a lot of really mad people this weekend!  Depending on where he lives, the mill rate varies from 11 all the way up to 74.  The people in that town are going to be REALLY mad!


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

I have no idea what a mill rate is.
I always thought it was weird to have to pay taxes over and over on a car.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> We have our own punishments here in Cali- and we're proud of 'em !
> (NOT!)


Our legislators like to shoot themselves in the foot frequently, but I can’t fault them for this one, I don’t think anyone expected used car prices to go UP.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I have no idea what a mill rate is.
> I always thought it was weird to have to pay taxes over and over on a car.


It’s just the way they calculate taxes, a mill rate of 28 means your tax is $28 per $1,000 in assessed value.  Basically it’s a wired way of saying 0.28%.  

I don’t know when they put that in, but I heard it was a sneaky way to keep real estate property taxes low.  Towns rake in millions of dollars on the personal property tax.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 30, 2022)

We may need another tea party to sort all of this out.
Just sayin................................


----------



## higgite (Jun 30, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> It’s just the way they calculate taxes, a mill rate of 28 means your tax is $28 per $1,000 in assessed value.  Basically it’s a wired way of saying 0.28%.


$28 per $1000 is 2.8%, by the way.

Edit to add: This link shows the rate by municipality/district. Some are higher, some are lower.


			https://portal.ct.gov/-/media/OPM/IGPP-Data-Grants-Mgmt/Mill-Rates-20GL-22FY-8-6-21.pdf
		




Eyerelief said:


> We may need another tea party to sort all of this out.
> Just sayin................................


Tea party is pretty much about politics. Careful you don't get this thread shut down.
Just sayin..........  

Tom


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> It’s just the way they calculate taxes, a mill rate of 28 means your tax is $28 per $1,000 in assessed value.  Basically it’s a wired way of saying 0.28%.
> 
> I don’t know when they put that in, but I heard it was a sneaky way to keep real estate property taxes low.  Towns rake in millions of dollars on the personal property tax.


in ny,nj you pay a registration fee.. sounds better than taxes. it's based on the size of your vehicles, as bigger vehicles cause more damage. it's basically a license to be on the road.  any vehicle must pay it. but it's reasonable..  I can't remember what it is, now, somewhere in the 50-100 dollar range a year.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 30, 2022)

Alabama is considered a "poor" state, mostly because we don't have all those silly taxes. I have a C-30 Chev dump truck, '68 model, that I have just because I don't want to be totally grounded. I don't have a driver license and don't drive at all. But if I ever need or want to, and the battery is up, I can. Tag and liability insurance run a little over $40 a year. The truch is legal, just I'm not. I can loan it out if I ever wanted to, but I normally don't loan anything unless I'm along. 

I'm over 65, so don't pay property taxes. In actuality, the only fees or taxes we do pay are on gasoline and food. Well, whenever we spend any money. When I buy machinery it is usually "pre-owned", mostly because I am looking at the overall quality of the item. I don't "collect" anything, just looking at the projected longevity of it. The point being that pre-owned anything is not taxed here. Not really a "Tax Rebel", I've just situated myself where I don't spend unnecessarily in my old age.

.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 30, 2022)

In California I have to pay personal property tax on the trees in the orchard.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2022)

So let me get this straight. They tax you ever year you own the car? Do you have gas tax?
 Taxing the same thing multiple times sounds ludicrous to me. I have three cars I barely drive And 1 daily. One has 2020 gas in it. Two motorcycles. Your telling me they’re tax each car at their crazy manipulated scale.          
Taxation,taxation,taxation. Now I’m confident I will never move to CT Beautiful place. 
 Remember those great people are elected in.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jun 30, 2022)

higgite said:


> $28 per $1000 is 2.8%, by the way.
> 
> Edit to add: This link shows the rate by municipality/district. Some are higher, some are lower.
> 
> ...


3 out of 2 people struggle with math!


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2022)

3 out of 2 I like it !


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

speaking of ... I was at lowes after hd. I needed stuff for my garage door, my cable broke. from the spring.
so hd had cables but I wanted a pulley in case I needed one. hd didn't have.. went to lowes, the cables were 2 times the price almost of hd.
I picked up a pulley. They had garage doors next to it...  A sale on one of them... A sticker on it exclaiming the sale price. lower down was the regular price... I'll take the regular price over the sale price.. $75 cheaper on regular price than the sale price.
Must have been the NEW MATH.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jun 30, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> So let me get this straight. They tax you ever year you own the car? Do you have gas tax?
> Taxing the same thing multiple times sounds ludicrous to me. I have three cars I barely drive And 1 daily. One has 2020 gas in it. Two motorcycles. Your telling me they’re tax each car at their crazy manipulated scale.
> Taxation,taxation,taxation. Now I’m confident I will never move to CT Beautiful place.
> Remember those great people are elected in.


Illinois taxes real estate at a high manipulated rate? Before my mortgage was paid off the payments were close to the same (indiana) as my uncle was paying in property taxes every year in illinois, which is why they are seeing a population decline in the state as well.


----------



## savarin (Jun 30, 2022)

my suburu costs $776 a year in tax (registration), this does also include compulsory 3rd party insurance.
This figure is calculated on its weight and number of cylinders


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 30, 2022)

Same deal here in CO, personal property tax. They are going to get you one way or another. I did get a 50% reduction in my property tax when I turned 65, but you have to request it in our county. Mike


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> Illinois taxes real estate at a high manipulated rate? Before my mortgage was paid off the payments were close to the same (indiana) as my uncle was paying in property taxes every year in illinois, which is why they are seeing a population decline in the state as well.


Real estate taxes are ridiculous I agree. But that’s paying for the schools, municipalities etc. Luckily my town has a lot of industry to offset the tax base. Most don’t have multiple houses as they do cars. To be taxed on a cars value every year is just wrong. Where does the line stop motorcycles boats jet skis ?  What’s the reason paying for the roads? Isn’t that what the gas taxes are for?  We pay a license plate sticker fee here to. I think it’s up to 125 a year. Even though high I think I’m getting a deal now hearing what others pay.  It just needs to stop!!


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 30, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Same deal here in CO, personal property tax. They are going to get you one way or another. I did get a 50% reduction in my property tax when I turned 65, but you have to request it in our county. Mike


Taxes and death are the only two guarantees in life.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

higgite said:


> $28 per $1000 is 2.8%, by the way.


You’re right, I put the decimal in the wrong spot.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> in ny,nj you pay a registration fee.. sounds better than taxes. it's based on the size of your vehicles, as bigger vehicles cause more damage. it's basically a license to be on the road.  any vehicle must pay it. but it's reasonable..  I can't remember what it is, now, somewhere in the 50-100 dollar range a year.


We have a registration fee too that goes to the state, this goes to the town you live in.  Businesses have to pay this too on all their assets down to every pen and paper clip used in the business.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> In California I have to pay personal property tax on the trees in the orchard.


You would here in CT too if they are used in your business.  CT taxes every single item a business uses, but the tax rate varies by how long it has been used.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 30, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> So let me get this straight. They tax you ever year you own the car? Do you have gas tax?
> Taxing the same thing multiple times sounds ludicrous to me. I have three cars I barely drive And 1 daily. One has 2020 gas in it. Two motorcycles. Your telling me they’re tax each car at their crazy manipulated scale.
> Taxation,taxation,taxation. Now I’m confident I will never move to CT Beautiful place.
> Remember those great people are elected in.


Yes, you pay every year for every motor vehicle, that includes cars, boats, motorcycles, etc. regardless of how often it is used.  

We have registration fees as well as a gas tax.  This personal property tax is a way for towns to get extra revenue in addition to real estate taxes.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> Yes, you pay every year for every motor vehicle, that includes cars, boats, motorcycles, etc. regardless of how often it is used.
> 
> We have registration fees as well as a gas tax.  This personal property tax is a way for towns to get extra revenue in addition to real estate taxes.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 1, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> 3 out of 2 people struggle with math!


Here in Wisconsin, we have an annual Liars Club award.  The one that won the prize a few years ago was "There are 3 kinds of people in the world.  Those that can do math, and those that can't"


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

projectnut said:


> Here in Wisconsin, we have an annual Liars Club award.  The one that won the prize a few years ago was "There are 3 kinds of people in the world.  Those that can do math, and those that can't"


I’m glad you guys are having a good time with my dumb mistake


----------



## projectnut (Jul 1, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> I’m glad you guys are having a good time with my dumb mistake


Sorry, not trying to pick on you.  Firebrick's comment just reminded me of the winners "lie" a few years ago.  Most of the time they're long and involved.  This one was just so simple and straight forward it stuck with me.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Same deal here in CO, personal property tax. They are going to get you one way or another. I did get a 50% reduction in my property tax when I turned 65, but you have to request it in our county. Mike


All I could find for CT is a property tax freeze when you reach 70, but there are income limits to it, so not sure how many people would qualify for that.  

I saw an article in Money magazine I believe about 20 years ago that compared the total tax burden by state, and when you took everything into account, your taxes were not that much different across the country, it just varied how they took it.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

projectnut said:


> Sorry, not trying to pick on you.  Firebrick's comment just reminded me of the winners "lie" a few years ago.  Most of the time they're long and involved.  This one was just so simple and straight forward it stuck with me.


No offense taken!  I spent 28 years in engineering and find it funny I make a dumb math mistake for all to see lol


----------



## higgite (Jul 1, 2022)

projectnut said:


> Here in Wisconsin, we have an annual Liars Club award.  The one that won the prize a few years ago was "There are 3 kinds of people in the world.  Those that can do math, and those that can't"


Or the computer nerds' version: There are 10 kinds of people in the world. Those who can do binary math and those who can't.   

Tom


----------



## addertooth (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes, even people in other states are getting hit. My house payment is quite low (it is in the last 3 years of payments).  However, with property being more valubable, it increased property taxes.  With houses being more valuable, it made the cost of house insurance to leap up as well.  My house payment went up from about 450 to 555 due to these two factors.  It includes the escrow for taxes and insurance. That is about a 20 percent jump.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 1, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> I’m glad you guys are having a good time with my dumb mistake


ya gotta be able to laugh at yourself... if you don't, you are taking yourself too seriously, and not enjoying life.  I know, I am one of those who takes life too seriously


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 1, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> All I could find for CT is a property tax freeze when you reach 70, but there are income limits to it, so not sure how many people would qualify for that.
> 
> I saw an article in Money magazine I believe about 20 years ago that compared the total tax burden by state, and when you took everything into account, your taxes were not that much different across the country, it just varied how they took it.


I don't know about that. I looked at moving to Colorado when my son was born. Most of my friends went to college , became ski bums then got real for life..

I never did the ski bum thing.. so I wanted to get more quality of life , anyway... we were in sticker shock (in a good way) when we went out and started looking for homes. The taxes were under 1 thou.  I was not able to land a job, or find what we wanted , so we came back again, and the californians were moving in en masse. Everything sky rocketed.  For that same house, you will pay 8 thou in taxes here. And some areas, I hear are just off the charts.  When we lived up in North Jersey, 20 thou was not unheard of for a 1/4 acre and 2600 sq ft home. I don't know what the taxes went to in Co since we got priced out of the market real fast, and didn't like what we were seeing.  All of a sudden lots of building everywhere, and that's not what we wanted.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 1, 2022)

Here in Rowan County NC we pay .6575 per $100 of taxed value on a vehicle.  And we pay .0648 per $100 Fire Tax.  That goes to help rural fire department expenses.  A 94 F150 costs $5.78 and a 2000 Impala costs $10.69.  Won't get the newer vehicles until December.  Best part of this is that it is bundled into the registration.  You pay it all at time of re-registration or you don't register.

I left Westchester County NY over 40 years ago.  My dad then payed over $3K in property taxes on 2-1/2 acres and a small 1950 house he built. Don't know about now, but at the time we got good service and the schools were better then top notch.  Our arch rival was a school that is consistently rated in the top couple of schools in the nation. But, IBM and Texaco and Pepsi supported it.

I have 20 acres in NC and pay $1K for it and the mobile home. The Town and County is fair, lets leave it at that. But I can do what I want.  Very little zoning BS to put up with and I do enjoy a 200 yard rifle range of my own.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I don't know about that. I looked at moving to Colorado when my son was born. Most of my friends went to college , became ski bums then got real for life..
> 
> I never did the ski bum thing.. so I wanted to get more quality of life , anyway... we were in sticker shock (in a good way) when we went out and started looking for homes. The taxes were under 1 thou.  I was not able to land a job, or find what we wanted , so we came back again, and the californians were moving in en masse. Everything sky rocketed.  For that same house, you will pay 8 thou in taxes here. And some areas, I hear are just off the charts.  When we lived up in North Jersey, 20 thou was not unheard of for a 1/4 acre and 2600 sq ft home. I don't know what the taxes went to in Co since we got priced out of the market real fast, and didn't like what we were seeing.  All of a sudden lots of building everywhere, and that's not what we wanted.


I planned on moving to CO after college and working at a ski resort for a year, but tore my ACL in college and got it reconstructed between junior and senior years, so skipped that idea.  Sometimes I regret not going still, but seeing what it has become out there, also glad I’m not there.

I used to work in North Jersey, house prices and taxes are insane up there compared to Central Jersey.  I traveled just about every week, so didn’t have to go into the office very often, but no way was I going to move up there and pay those prices.  I chose to change jobs and move to CT instead, which I thought would be more expensive than NJ, but was actually considerably less in most areas.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

addertooth said:


> Yes, even people in other states are getting hit. My house payment is quite low (it is in the last 3 years of payments).  However, with property being more valubable, it increased property taxes.  With houses being more valuable, it made the cost of house insurance to leap up as well.  My house payment went up from about 450 to 555 due to these two factors.  It includes the escrow for taxes and insurance. That is about a 20 percent jump.


Houses in my town got reassessed a few years ago, so we are good until the next assessment, which I believe is every 10 years.  The people who bought in the last couple years will be hating it since their assessment is based on what they paid.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 1, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> In California I have to pay personal property tax on the trees in the orchard.


Thinking about this comment last night, and some of today. . . I don't know the tax laws in Calif, I haven't lived there since the '70s. In those days, I didn't care much anyway, I wasn't planning to stay. In any case, it occured to me that the owner could incorporate the sales from the trees and lease the land to the corporation for a dollar a year or so. That way, the income producing trees wouldn't be "personal property". I have seen such shenenigans at Abbeville and 96, SC for pecans. There would of course be corporate taxes and personal income taxes from the corporation. But in the eastern part of the country they would save a few dollars a year. (Sou Carolina, Alabama, and the like) Again, I don't know the laws out west, but it might be worthwhile to follow up on. A good corporate accountant would be a great assett, although the fees to help would need to be figured in as well.

.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 1, 2022)

That wouldn’t work here in CT, since the trees are used in the business, they would be subjected to the tax whether they were bought, leased, or donated by the business owner.  If it’s used in the business, you need to declare your acquisition cost, or the value when the business received it, and then you pay tax on that.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

I am just trying to make a living. When the government makes more off my hard work than I do we have a problem


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

When the government makes more off of what I do than I do something is wrong.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 2, 2022)

The mayor of my town posted the state is changing the way this tax will be calculated in 2024.  They will change to 5% depreciation per year on the MSRP.  I can’t find any info on this, so don’t know if it is depreciated each year on the adjusted value, or the way they do it for businesses with set percentages each year and it capping out at 30% of purchased price after 8 years.  If they do it like businesses, then my car tax this year would be 3x what it is on the current system.  I’m interested in seeing the details on this, but I’m not holding out any hope that my taxes will go down.


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 2, 2022)

In Montana if your vehicle is over 5 years old you can get lifetime plates. You pay for 3years and never pay again.  This works out well for me since I like to drive classics.  

Trailers all get permanent plates, they are good for life same with off-road vehicles, ATV, UTV, snowmobiles, etc. 


I know there are other states with similar programs. 

We do get a small charge for each head of livestock and farm equipment. 

The people that come here from other states and want to change it to what they left aren't very welcome. Not sure why they would leave if it's so great???  Please go back, we will even help you pack up.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 2, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> In Montana if your vehicle is over 5 years old you can get lifetime plates. You pay for 3years and never pay again.  This works out well for me since I like to drive classics.
> 
> Trailers all get permanent plates, they are good for life same with off-road vehicles, ATV, UTV, snowmobiles, etc.
> 
> ...


We get a lot of people from NYC and surrounding areas that come here and want to change everything too.  I escaped NJ 18 years ago and came here because it was NOT like NJ.  At times, I feel like I didn’t move far enough…


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 2, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> We get a lot of people from NYC and surrounding areas that come here and want to change everything too.  I escaped NJ 18 years ago and came here because it was NOT like NJ.  At times, I feel like I didn’t move far enough…


Imagine those people coming to a place like Montana!!!    

Last summer I met a guy from NY, he  stuck out like a sore thumb, saw him Wednesday night and he still sticks out. The locals avoid him. Since we have a huge influx of tourists he tries to hang with them.  Hasn't even tried to fit in.  Thinks we should change to match his big city ways.   Apparently the thought that we have no interest is more than he can comprehend.  Funny part is there are some rural parts of NY that he wouldn't fit in either.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 2, 2022)

There was an article in our news paper last year about NYers moving back to the city because they couldn’t handle the rural lifestyle.  There is a big divide between the people who have been here a long time and the newcomers, but at least our town government has resisted making changes, but I’m sure we will slip in that direction.  Our attraction is how much cheaper it is to live here than closer to the city, but they fail to realize it is cheaper because of how we live.

I do wildlife and landscape photography, I would love moving to Montana, but my wife would divorce me before moving that far away.  She grew up in a big city, so this was a big enough move for her, and she hates snow, so she’s not going anywhere colder than here.  Having lived near NYC most of my life, I had a nice chuckle about your story.  I think their push to change wherever they move to, is the arrogance that they are better than everyone else and we are just a bunch of bumpkins.  You can tell which houses have NYers in them here, they leave ALL their outside lights on all night long, ruining the night sky. You won’t change them, the best you can do is hope they give up and move back to where they came from .

Edit: I don’t think the city folks would fit in just about everywhere in upstate NY lol.  I was on a service project with church about 35 years ago and we were hosted for dinner by a local farmer.  He had a map of NY state and folded the city under so you couldn’t see it and showing only the upstate part saying “this is the real NY”. LOL


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 2, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> There was an article in our news paper last year about NYers moving back to the city because they couldn’t handle the rural lifestyle.  There is a big divide between the people who have been here a long time and the newcomers, but at least our town government has resisted making changes, but I’m sure we will slip in that direction.  Our attraction is how much cheaper it is to live here than closer to the city, but they fail to realize it is cheaper because of how we live.
> 
> I do wildlife and landscape photography, I would love moving to Montana, but my wife would divorce me before moving that far away.  She grew up in a big city, so this was a big enough move for her, and she hates snow, so she’s not going anywhere colder than here.  Having lived near NYC most of my life, I had a nice chuckle about your story.*  I think their push to change wherever they move to, is the arrogance that they are better than everyone else and we are just a bunch of bumpkins*.  You can tell which houses have NYers in them here, they leave ALL their outside lights on all night long, ruining the night sky. You won’t change them, the best you can do is hope they give up and move back to where they came from .


 This is very true. ^^^^.  They come for the lifestyle and think we don't know what we're missing. .  I get a big kick at the look on their faces when they start talking about other areas I can respond to.  Blows them away to think Montana's have actually not only seen our country but others as well. We live this lifestyle by choice and have no interest in what they think is "important". 

COVID has brought them in droves so happy they can work anywhere, then winter Hits!!  A fair number go running back.  Don't let the door hit you. 

 I love country folks. 

If you haven't already,  come visit.  Check with a lawyer first .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 2, 2022)

We're drifting way off course, myself included, of the original post. But these last few posts reminded me of a "situation" I had to deal with some time back. (30+ yrs) As is well known, Alabama is slower than most of the country. Birmingham is not so much, but is still generally "behind the times" in many respects. This is well known to people from outside or that have traveled widely. (Me in both respects) In the late '80s, I had just returned from overseas (Pacific Rim) and had this associate that was from Vincennes, Indiana. His general attitude was that if we didn't do things the way they were done in Vincennes we were just doing them wrong. Period, no culterial adjustments, nothing, we were just wrong. 

As a rule, I do not partake of alcohol. Not a "Teetotaler", I just don't like the taste of most booze, nor do I like what it does to me. There arose a time when Mr Vincennes was looking for a club remote from town but within the county to attend with a "new" date. I sent him to a club just inside the county line from a "dry" county where all the "good ole boys" from the dry county came to get loaded. It was a drunks paradise and a strip bar where when you entered you were asked if you had a weapon. If the answer was in the negative, one was issued to you while there. It certainly wouldn't rate the term tavern, or even a dive. Mr Vincennes wouldn't speak to me after, much to my relief. He relocated to a different area.

That is the sort of situation found in any "closed" community. I think my solution was most appropriate for the time and place. Perhaps it would work with city folks coming to Montana. . .  

.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 2, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> If you haven't already,  come visit.  Check with a lawyer first .


My wife got a kick out of that comment!  Montana is one of the few states I haven’t visited yet, with or without the lawyer, I think I will come for a visit soon


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> We're drifting way off course, myself included, of the original post.


No problem with that on my threads, that usually makes them more interesting! 

I’ve been looking at your profile picture for a while thinking you look familiar, and recall you mentioning you are an electrician.  I worked with an electrician that was from Alabama on a project in NJ at Passaic Valley wastewater plant in 2001, was that by chance you?


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 2, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> My wife got a kick out of that comment!  Montana is one of the few states I haven’t visited yet, with or without the lawyer, I think I will come for a visit soon


The Going to the Sun road in Glacier national Park is opening soon.  While you need reservations there are a couple work arounds.  Lmk if you are coming to this part of the state. 

Glad your wife has a sense of humor.  Makes life easier.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 3, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> Funny part is there are some rural parts of NY that he wouldn't fit in either.


I'm in one . We keep people out with these !


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 3, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> The Going to the Sun road in Glacier national Park is opening soon.  While you need reservations there are a couple work arounds.  Lmk if you are coming to this part of the state.
> 
> Glad your wife has a sense of humor.  Makes life easier.


Yes, definitely makes life easier with a wife with a good sense of humor.  I will let you know when I make it out that way, Glacier is at the top of my list to visit.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 3, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> No problem with that on my threads, that usually makes them more interesting!
> 
> I’ve been looking at your profile picture for a while thinking you look familiar, and recall you mentioning you are an electrician.  I worked with an electrician that was from Alabama on a project in NJ at Passaic Valley wastewater plant in 2001, was that by chance you?


Afraid it wasn't me. I visited New Jersey when I was in school in New York in '68 and '69. Haven't been back since. Don't like it, it snows there. In 2001 I was a "wage rate foreman" in a steel mill in Alabama. So much time at work I didn't even leave the county. I have been told that if we share the surname, we are related. But that gets into geneology and is a deep subject I don't usually pursue.

As far as a thread "drifting", it often is amusing, as stated. This one had some political overtones which are taboo. I usually stay away from any such, this one showed up differences from state to state so was worth following until we all get sandblasted.

.


----------

